# Let's Make a List of Wack Rappers



## Straight Sativa (Apr 26, 2011)

Here mine

1. Birdman - str8 up sux. stick to management
2. Waka Flocka - sucks
3. Diddy - what a fraud
4. Mac Miller - dont see what the big hype is about this kid, lyrics are o.k but flow is nothin id be surprised if he makes it any further
5. Wiz Khalifa - used to fuck wit him but all is new shit is seriously lame. and just cus u smoke dont mean u need to name all ur albums about bud. Hope he dies out soon
6. Soulja Boy - do i even have to say anythin
7. Tony Yayo - this dude is awful. worst haitian-american rapper ive heard and a disgrace to NY
8. Jay-z - sell out. never the same since the black album
All other so-called "mc's" making dance hall songs, fuck em all


----------



## VER D (Apr 26, 2011)

lets make this short all the new ones and the ones that are still rapping- sellouts and uncle toms


----------



## theexpress (Apr 26, 2011)

put lil weezy up there too


----------



## tip top toker (Apr 26, 2011)

Haha, there are tooooo many shit rappers, near all most, we'd be here all night.


----------



## alberts (May 1, 2011)

Vinnie Paz


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 6, 2011)

"Opportunity comes at the price of the soul and the music.."


----------



## Dizzle Frost (May 6, 2011)

Most of em are sell outs anymore...nobody said Ja Rule? biggest wanksta around.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 6, 2011)

i was gonna say tony yayo lol but i guess i'll throw up tyga, fat joe, mike jones!!!!


----------



## lobsterxmanx (May 6, 2011)

hahaha yeah weezy and waka flock blow..... how about Blake? add his fuck ass to the list.


----------



## bajafox (May 6, 2011)

E-40



..........


----------



## Nice Ol Bud (May 6, 2011)

[video=youtube;tn3N3iBt9QM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tn3N3iBt9QM&feature=related[/video]

The chorus is the shit that rides to me.
Lol.


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (May 6, 2011)

shaq, ron artest, kobe and roy jones jr lol


----------



## VER D (May 7, 2011)

VER D said:


> lets make this short all the new ones and the ones that are still rapping- sellouts and uncle toms


 do you people not read and shaq was pretty cool better than kobe or roy jones


----------



## breetgraham (May 12, 2011)

These are mine list.
1. Birdman - str8 up sux. stick to management
2. Waka Flocka - sucks
3. Diddy - what a fraud.


----------



## LJ6 (May 17, 2011)

allein iverson, drake, nicki minaj fuck it all of cash money fuckin queers, gucci, canibus and 50 cent to name a couple of the many


----------



## KlosetKing (May 17, 2011)

bajafox said:


> E-40


Totally disagree with that, but hey, to each his own. Many wont like my picks for sure lol

Wack rappers (imo):
1. Soulja Boy
2. Weezy
3. Jay Z
4. Kanye West (many people argue that he is not rap, but i hate him nonetheless lol)
5. Eminem (guys got some talent, but damn is he overplayed)
6. Any celebrity that ever thought they could rap (shaq, Kobe, etc)
7. Puff Daddy, P-Diddy, P-Dizzle-whatever-the-fuck


----------



## DelSlow (May 18, 2011)

I think it's safe to say that music is subjective. Everyones likes and dislikes will differ. Just keep bangin shit that you like.


----------



## seed slaya (May 21, 2011)

jeesus add cage, crazy suicidal mentalcase whos lyrics and flow suk


----------



## erichoper (Jun 8, 2011)

*These are mine list.*
*1. Soulja Boy
2. Weezy
3. Jay Z
4. Kanye West *


----------



## HESTEVAN (Jun 12, 2011)

anyone heard of this douche Chis Brown? just.... what the fuck....seriously... it's people like him that keep mankind from progressing


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jun 12, 2011)

*joaquin phoenix*


----------



## Pipe Dream (Jun 12, 2011)

ICP, Nelly, Pitbull add em


----------



## kmksrh21 (Jun 13, 2011)

Cool thread, gotta throw this in there.. Rappers that got legit shit! Tech N9ne, IMO, one of the best mc's... going to his next show! so stoked...

WHack rappers..

Soulja boy
Trey songz.. R&B, whatever he is fuck him
Chris Brown and many many many many more... but, not hatin', just my opinion based on what I am into... to each their own. 

I love rap


----------



## rickyfleming (Jul 6, 2011)

These are my best Wack Rappers.
1. Waka Flocka - sucks
3. Diddy - what a fraud
4. Mac Miller - dont see what the big hype is about this kid.


----------



## Shannon Alexander (Jul 7, 2011)

You can add Yelawolf to the list.


----------



## beardo (Jul 7, 2011)

50 Cent is Wack


----------



## PeacefulKid1992 (Jul 11, 2011)

waka flocka is the shit boi what you mean.


----------



## BamaBud (Jul 11, 2011)

Plies and Gucci might be the two wackest rappers to grab a mic


----------

